

Navigation Fragmentation On Android - mikecane
http://mobile.smashingmagazine.com/2013/03/25/c-swipe-navigation-on-android/

======
patpalombo
I've recently been designing a couple of android apps and a navigation pattern
more suited for bigger screens is something Android really needs imo, and
while I kind of like the solution of a c-swipe menu, having tried the new
android camera and browser controls I'm concerned about it being, as the
author says, a bit too hidden, and maybe a bit quiky to control.

But I like the approach, experimentation is the base for innovation :D

------
bookwormAT
The title of this submission is horribly misleading. This is not a boring
article about Android fragmentation blablabla, but an interesting proposal for
an alternative UI pattern.

The actual title of the article, "C-Swipe: An Ergonomic Solution To Navigation
Fragmentation On Android", would be a much better description for this post.

